# Tamron 70-210mm f/4 VC USD (A034) Review | Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 21, 2018)

I received a review copy of the Tamron 70-210mm f/4 VC (A034) a month ago, and I released my final coverage of the lens today. Here’s my review linkage:

Video Review: http://bit.ly/A034youtube 
Text Review: http://bit.ly/A034dla 
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/70210VCig

Short take: for Canon shooters the announcement of the 70-200mm f/4L IS II definitely causes some pause for those not on budget constraints. I think Nikon shooters may be more excited about this lens for that reason, as I feel that it is a very good lens, but not an exceptional one.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 21, 2018)

Here's a few photos from the lens that I've shared on social media:



Ferns and Daisies by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



The Ornament of the Grass by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Bokehlicious Weeds (Sony a73 Review) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



In the Light of Evening by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Spring has Sprung by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Spring Shopping by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Durf (Jun 21, 2018)

Another great review series! (as usual).

After using the Tamron 45 and 85mm f/1.8's for the last couple of months this 70-210mm lens looks somewhat like a step backwards in build quality and perhaps image quality too, although your photos look rather nice with it.

I was hoping you were to say more exciting things about this lens as I do want to get a 70-200mm f/4 lens to finish my kit out by the end of this year. I think I may take a closer look at the Canon 70-200mm f/4 IS zoom. (version ii).


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2018)

Another great review, Dustin. 8) Thank you!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 21, 2018)

Durf said:


> Another great review series! (as usual).
> 
> After using the Tamron 45 and 85mm f/1.8's for the last couple of months this 70-210mm lens looks somewhat like a step backwards in build quality and perhaps image quality too, although your photos look rather nice with it.
> 
> I was hoping you were to say more exciting things about this lens as I do want to get a 70-200mm f/4 lens to finish my kit out by the end of this year. I think I may take a closer look at the Canon 70-200mm f/4 IS zoom. (version ii).



You can take pretty photos with most lenses if you know what you're doing. I would recommend waiting to see what the 70-200 f/4L IS II has to offer, as it seems like Canon has really put their development efforts into it. I think the Tamron is a good choice if you have budget constraints, but I would be shocked if the new Canon wasn't the better lens.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 21, 2018)

Click said:


> Another great review, Dustin. 8) Thank you!



My pleasure.


----------



## Durf (Jun 21, 2018)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Durf said:
> 
> 
> > Another great review series! (as usual).
> ...



I'm pretty sure the new Canon 70-200mm f/4 IS USM ii will be the better lens, but at a much higher cost.

If I do get the new Canon zoom I may end up sanding it down a bit and giving it a custom all black paint job!


----------

